# Pinned Out - a coffin handle dagger



## TRfromMT (Oct 15, 2019)

Ironwood, with copper pins and a copper-n-brass mosaic pon to tie it together. I hollowed out where your thumb goes in a pinch grip, making a slight ramp to keep your thumb from sliding forward. Balance is on the first two pins, making this small knife ever so slightly handle-heavy, which is what you want in a 3- (almost 4) finger handled knife.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 2


----------



## TRfromMT (Oct 15, 2019)

This one shows the hollow (both sides have this).

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 15, 2019)

Oh wow Tony! That blade is very cool looking. And that handle is sweet!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## jasonb (Oct 15, 2019)

Beautifully done. Took me a minute to see the hollow. Looks like it would comfortable in the hand.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Oct 15, 2019)

Nice lines on the scale. What is the blade material?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TRfromMT (Oct 15, 2019)

NeilYeag said:


> Nice lines on the scale. What is the blade material?



It is a commercially available knife by Busse Combat Knives. A model called a Hot Diggity Dagger. Not sure what the steel is.


----------



## Texasstate (Oct 15, 2019)

Can you post where it is avail
Couldn’t find it on there site


----------



## TRfromMT (Oct 15, 2019)

Texasstate said:


> Can you post where it is avail
> Couldn’t find it on there site



Sorry... it's a customer's knife. I don't know where or when he bought it. He just had me do the handle.


----------

